# Computer Mod



## Zvalkor (Apr 2, 2002)

This guy took the parts from 5 gaming consoles and installed them into a computer case along with the PC!

You can see the story HERE


----------



## Heathen (Jul 26, 2002)

Thats amazing. I'd love it... I want it.

$4,000 .... I'd pay that for it.


----------



## twas (Jun 8, 2002)

Incredible, now i must make sure my son doesn't every see it.  

OWIM, OWIM. :crying: :crying:

twas


----------



## Der Rabe (Jun 27, 2002)

Kewl, I need that but I dont think I would pay 4000 dollars for it.


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Will that go out of date faster then most computers? Sure would stink to loose a video card in that.


----------



## Laffctx (May 24, 2002)

All I can say is WOW!!!!!!!!! But, I too don't think I would pay 4 grand for it. But then, I am not much of a gamer anymore.

great article,


Laffctx


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Saw it in Maximum PC.....and I want it!!!!!!


----------



## Valiant (Apr 21, 2002)

I actually saw the show... If they were real modders it'd be neat on the inside too.... I'm sure speedo can vouch for me on this...I'm not a real modder yet... so I'm not going to diss on them too badly especially since I can't cough up enough cash to buy the consoles and do better.... but imagine what you could do with Matrox's New video card in there


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Valiant2003 said:


> *If they were real modders it'd be neat on the inside too*


Hey, I tie everything up and make things neat. Does that mean I'm a modder?


----------



## Valiant (Apr 21, 2002)

Ummmm........since your the admin and all, and I can't really say I'm the expert.....Uhhhhh ask Speedo!!! Yeah thats it ask Speedo!














Sorry Speed.... but I Uh.... sorry


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2002)

Hey if you ask me I look at it like this, If you can add a fan, You Is A Modder.............. 

You would be amazed at the amount of people that don't know which way to turn a screw to remove it....


----------

